# The Yukon, YT



## jabird56 (Sep 18, 2020)

The top photo is of Bove Island on Tagish Lake the bottom photo is of Emerald Lake, both in the area around Carcross YT. Both photos are actually mosaics where the top photo used three photos merged together and the bottom photo is two photos merged together.


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2020)

Beautiful landscapes. Well done, jabird56.


----------

